# Welding Diff...



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Is it possible to weld a FWD Diff ??? i guess so but cant seem to find any infos on it ... since im about to pull another tranny out (again) i might as well trick it a bit ...  

If you guys have any link on pics of welded fwd differential i would really appreciate it !!

Thks !


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

so what did you do the this tranny??


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

DON'T weld the diff. The car will be very hard to turn, and the handling will be super crappy. Welded diffs are only for drag cars. Get an LSD if you want better grip.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

thks buddy


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

The understeer with a fully locked front diff would be dangerous on the street.


----------



## toygeek (Apr 22, 2003)

I have a welded REAR diff on my land cruiser and I've only driven it long enough to push it into my garage. We had to back it off a trailer, just pushed it. It went down the trailer. When I turned it to aim for the garage, for the push forward, the thing bound up enough to stop it at about 30 degrees of turn. Yes it'll be a street/trail truck. 

I thought about what this would do to a fwd car. I know on 4x4's we only weld them in the rear, not the front. No turning capability! I'd say get a LSD or even a locker, but do not weld the front. You'd hate yourself for it!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

CrazyMart,
I decided to pop in tonight and see what's up. I can comment on welding the diff as I have several of them here. I use mine for ice racing or rallycrossing and its fine for those types of events. Ricebox is right, forget about it on the street. I drove my B11 on the street a few times with a welded diff and the damn thing will torque steer so bad you better have both hands on the wheel or you're going off-road! :crazy: I ended up having a custom made spring block lsd made for my RS5F30A trans. It is actually identicle to the Phantom-Grip they have for the B13's nowadays. Of course I had mine made about 7 years before the Phantom Grips existed. It worked great, until it kind of wore out. Being that your trans is an RS5F31A, you might want to check to see if the B13 Phantom Grip will work in your B12. Same trans model. Maybe it will work.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

i just wanted to add that you dont want to weld a diff for street use. if you're lucky you'd only get hurt doing it. having both wheels going same speed is only good for straight ahead


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

thks alot to everyone who replied that was very instructive !!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Gsolo said:


> i just wanted to add that you dont want to weld a diff for street use. if you're lucky you'd only get hurt doing it. having both wheels going same speed is only good for straight ahead


*****I don't know about that.  Did you miss my last post? A locked FWD diff is the nuts in the dirt or on the ice.  








It's the blacktop you need to stay away from.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

Blown, on the ice are you using the parking brake to make the back end swing, or can you make it turn without that even with the locked front?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

blownb310 said:


> *****I don't know about that.  Did you miss my last post? A locked FWD diff is the nuts in the dirt or on the ice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was referring that to those of us who are sane enough to stay on the blacktop


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

fastpakr said:


> Blown, on the ice are you using the parking brake to make the back end swing, or can you make it turn without that even with the locked front?


 The car will turn easily even with the locked diff. Remember we're on ice!  Usually, I use throttle lift oversteer to enter a corner. Ricebox knows about that kind of thing! :thumbup: I run a rear sway bar to also help to get the rear of the car to rotate. Raising rear tire pressure will also help here. There are lots of things you can do to help handling.


----------

